# Hario Buono not turning on



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi folks,

Picked up a new electric Buono a couple of days ago from a local retailer, working perfectly and then all of a sudden I'm getting nothing when I flick the switch. No LED on the kettle and not heating.

I've disassembled the base to check any wiring, cleaned the contacts, ran it under the hairdryer for a small bit just to dry any moisture that could've gotten in somewhere and still nothing.

Anyone have any ideas? I've contacted the shop I bought it from but obviously with the current situation it could be a while until I get a replacement.


----------

